# An update on Motorola’s locked boot-loader situation



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

As found on Ausdroid:

So you may recall from a few months ago we brought you an article about the little Aussie taking on Motorola US. Well it seems today that Irwin Proud has gotten some face (phone) time with Christy Wyatt, Vice President of Mobile Software for Motorola Mobility. Irwin spent a just under an hour chatting with Christy and was able to get a better understanding of Motorola's predicament and their perseverance to work closely with Carriers to get devices unlocked and Dev friendly.

Motorola is firmly committed to delivering an unlockable/relockable bootloader solution. This will be applicable to all devices that are scheduled to receive updates in the second half of this year, indicating the possibility that existing, locked devices may receive updates to unlock them in Q3 or Q4 2011.

To give you some assurance how this will be achieved, Motorola will be building all versions of their Moto flavoured Android from the same unlocked source code. However, Motorola did confirm that these updates are still subject to carrier approval, which could cause some issues.

The biggest reason for the delay in getting this solution out at the moment is the stringent testing that is executed by the carriers. This sounds like a stalling tactic, but Motorola did indicate that the unlocking and re-locking that was provided for the Xoom was well received (by carriers) and this would be the same method used for the upcoming updates to other devices. Motorola is working closely with their partnered carriers to help facilitate and encourage that each device that will receive an update will also get an unlocked bootloader.

Motorola seems to have a sincere desire to get their devices unlocked - this was demonstrated when Chrsty joked that they wouldn't be in this predicament if it wasn't for how good they are at security.

Motorola were passionate about showing their commitment to a bootloader solution, that they were happy for Irwin to share his encounter with the community that rallied so enthusiastically behind the cause.

Irwin is confident that Motorola will honour this arrangement. "Christy appeared very genuine about their plan of attack and seemed almost exasperated with how hard they've worked to get to this point," said Irwin when interviewed by Ausdroid.

So there you have it folks, it seems there is still hope for the large American manufacturer and from what Irwin has heard it does look like we can expect to see future and current Motorola devices getting the freedom that the community fought so hard to see.

Original article HERE.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

One can only hope Moto unlocks our bootloaders.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Still not convinced they know the difference in unlocking a bootloader & allowing sideloading of apps.


----------



## gr8danes (Jun 26, 2011)

Bootloader unlocked. Was a surprise to me also.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Guess its better late than never... it pains me to think what android could be if manufacturers would've taken this stance before CES 2011. Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bizzyx (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is to hoping moto will do it


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool! Cheers!


----------



## bizzshow (Jun 8, 2011)

Good stuff to bad I've moved on to a different manufacturer and carrier which they don't release anything high end for. But for now ill stick with LG and Samsung


----------



## aliasxerog (Jun 23, 2011)

xmrsilentx said:


> Guess its better late than never... it pains me to think what android could be if manufacturers would've taken this stance before CES 2011. Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


We would be exactly where we are now.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Would love for this to happen...but who knows...


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they do, but I'll probably be on a device from another manufacturer by then...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I really hope they do as well. In my opinion, Motorola makes some of the best phones currently on the market. Their quality truly is amazing. Now, they just need to get on board and give us unlocked boot loaders.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

It would be nice if the Bionic would just pull an Xoom and have the ability to unlock and relock it at the will of the user, that way casual users won't mess their phones up but it would allow enthusiasts to do what they want.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Obviously an unlocked bootloader is ideal. But I recently just switched from the d1 to the d2. I rooted and rommed it and honestly really enjoy it. It may just be the interest of a new device but after aabout 3-4 weeks still going strong.

I want to stay with motorola devices but I will honestly go where ever the development is. I have to be able to root and customize, it is a necessity.


----------



## slowz3r (Jul 9, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> Obviously an unlocked bootloader is ideal. But I recently just switched from the d1 to the d2. I rooted and rommed it and honestly really enjoy it. It may just be the interest of a new device but after aabout 3-4 weeks still going strong.
> 
> I want to stay with motorola devices but I will honestly go where ever the development is. I have to be able to root and customize, it is a necessity.


I really hope a Nexus device comes to Verizon, I need "openess" and this DX2 isnt cutting it for me at all.. I miss Tmo and the N1 and NS


----------

